# No spark



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

I have a '90 Stanza that my son drives. The other day it died while he was driving it home. There is compression and the rotor in the distributor turns but no spark. Anyone have any ideas where to start?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

www.teamnse.com


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

kippydear said:


> *I have a '90 Stanza that my son drives. The other day it died while he was driving it home. There is compression and the rotor in the distributor turns but no spark. Anyone have any ideas where to start? *


 *****The most likely failed part is the ignition coil. Take yours off, and look at it carefully. You will probably see cracks in the plastic case. That's what I have experienced, whenever I replace a bad Nissan coil. Of course, I can diagnose them quickly, because I have a spare known-good coil under my workbench. I just plug it in and start the car. Yes, they're pretty common.


----------

